# Person of the Day: Mrs. Furley (9/30/05)



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

*Person of the Day: Macspectrum (10/22/05)*

I propose that we select a person each day to praise. This thread will thus be filled with only good things we feel and think about one of our own ehMacLanders. She/he should be showered with justified praise. Maybe, in this way, we can have another thread which is free of rhetoric, arguements, politics, etc.

---
Person of the Day Recipients:
<table cellpadding="5" border="0"><tr><td width="125px">Person</td><td width="135px">Date</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">Cameo</td><td width="135px">August 26th, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">HarryDude</td><td width="135px">August 27th, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">Chealion</td><td width="135px">August 28th, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">AppleAuthority</td><td width="135px">August 29th, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">Comprehab</td><td width="135px">August 30th, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">jfpoole</td><td width="135px">August 31st, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">Vexel</td><td width="135px">September 1st, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">ArtistSeries</td><td width="135px">September 2nd, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">ehMax</td><td width="135px">September 3rd, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">TheDoug</td><td width="135px">September 4th, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">macguy.nielsen</td><td width="135px">September 5th, 2005</td></tr>
<tr><td width="125px">iPetie</td><td width="135px">September 6th, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">Dr. G</td><td width="135px">September 7th, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">Sinc</td><td width="135px">September 8th, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">andrewenterprise</td><td width="135px">September 9th, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">PosterBoy</td><td width="135px">September 10th, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">Macaholic</td><td width="135px">September 11th, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">Gerbill</td><td width="135px">September 12th, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">MaxPower</td><td width="135px">September 13th, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">RickTheChemist</td><td width="135px">September 14th, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">Brian Scully</td><td width="135px">September 15th, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">MannyP Design</td><td width="135px">September 16th, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">jwoodget</td><td width="135px">September 17th, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">gwilikers</td><td width="135px">September 18th, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">Macnutt</td><td width="135px">September 19th, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">Gretchen</td><td width="135px">September 20th, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">Macdoc</td><td width="135px">September 21st, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">MissGulch</td><td width="135px">September 22nd, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">draz</td><td width="135px">September 27th, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">Lotus</td><td width="135px">September 28th, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">Heart</td><td width="135px">September 29th, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">Mrs. Furley</td><td width="135px">September 30th, 2005</td></tr><tr><td width="125px">Macspectrum</td><td width="135px">October 22nd, 2005</td></tr></table>
---


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I select Cameo.

She is a person who emulates all that is good about ehMacLand. She is honest, funny, empathetic, intelligent and is quick to share all of these fine qualities with just about everyone in this forum. This is just a start, so I shall let the rest of you join in with the words of praise for Cameo.

Paix, mon cher ami.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Great Idea Dr.G, will it be you who will select this person?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

No, I selected Cameo to get the thread moving along, but I envision anyone providing the person. Start by praising this person and see where it leads.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Great idea for a thread Dr. G.!

And a fine selection in Cameo.

Any ninety pound drinker gets my vote! (That of course is said with respect as I recall Cameo asking someone in another thread, "What do you expect for one weighing ninety pounds!")

A small glass of the very best wine as a toast for our Cameo!


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Grand idea Dr. G.

Cameo is all of what you have mentioned, but she is also a loyal person. Quick to jump to the defense of fellow ehMacers of the going is getting tough. She speaks softly, but carries a big stick.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

SINC said:


> A small glass of the very best wine as a toast for our Cameo!


If I recall SINC, Cameo prefers Zinfandel.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

That's the spirit. Let the good words for Cameo flow forth freely and fairly.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Thank you kindly everyone. I believe I am blushing. There are many people in this forum for whom praise is deserved. I don't know where to start.
Sinc is a gentleman and a loving husband to his partner
Dr. G has a wonderful, hilarious sense of humour and is an intelligent human being.
This thread shall be a long one with so many deserving people.

Maxpower - wonderful PS Artist - I believe you where the one who did the PS stuff in the mugshots thread were you not? Talent there for sure
Carex - caring and thoughtful individual
Ena - caring and sensitive
Moscool - to me seems to be "worldly" and knowledable.
Bolor - seems a gentle, intelligent person
Talonracer - good sense of humour, willing to "play along"
AppleAuthority - a mature teenager, should be proud of himself
MacNutt - people opinions may differ but I enjoy his quirky sense of humour and the fact that right or wrong he stays in there


So many more..........


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, this is YOUR day, so you are to be the center of our attention.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I am overwhelmed. Wow.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, it is ALL well deserved/earned. You were the perfect first person to select for this thread.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Don't know what to say other than Thank you.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, sit back, and let the good words and thoughts roll over you like a springtime breeze.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Cameo said:


> Don't know what to say other than Thank you.


Well, perhaps you could live up to your signature and dance for us? I bet you're a very good dancer!


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Cameo.

No it wasn't me who is the PS artist. I was however a glad recipient of some of that talent though. The person, in question is vacuvox. Haven't seen him around in quite some time.

But thanks for the kind thoughts.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

SINC said:


> Well, perhaps you could live up to your signature and dance for us? I bet you're a very good dancer!


 As long as she doesn't dance like Elaine from Seinfield


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Stay on topic, folks. This is Cameo's moment in the sun.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr. G., with all due respect, one can lounge in the sun, collect a tan and a giggle or two along the way. And at all times fully respect and appreciate our person on the day for all of her qualities, non?


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry Maxpower I was sure it was you. Well you're a great dad anyhow, which is even more of an achievement.

I love dancing. Kinda do my own thing though. 
Everyone else was line dancing and I guess I am still stuck in the 70's go-goish stuff. Fun anyhow.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Don't worry Cameo. I know you meant well, so don't give it another thought.

Enjoy this honour.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Cameo said:


> I love dancing. Kinda do my own thing though.
> Everyone else was line dancing and I guess I am still stuck in the 70's go-goish stuff. Fun anyhow.


See, I told you Cameo was a good dancer!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Truthfully, I honestly am honoured.


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

From the short time that I have been coming here I can say I agree with all the qualities everyone has said. Glad that you are here Cameo


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

On this wonderful Saturday, I would like to nominate harrydude. He is also know as harrisonnov10 to those in the ehmat chat room. 
The expression still waters runs deep, exemplify our friend.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

He is a great guy, i will second that nomination, on this fine saturday morning.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

I too must also second the nomintation for harrydude. His prescence in the Chatroom has truely been enriching and he more than anyone deserves the nomination.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

I know many may not know HarryDude, but he has shown wisdom beyond his years. His calm demeanour and kind words have inspired me...

Cheers to you my good friend!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

He has a good head on his shoulders, wise beyond his years indeed. The determination he exhibits given his circumstances is truely inspiring.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

A toast to harrydude, for his words of peace have brought jubilation to us all. His relaxed and unruffled viewpoint is what makes him so deserving of this prestigious award.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AS, while I cannot say I know this person, I do know you, and your comment that "His calm demeanour and kind words have inspired me..." is a fine thing to say about another person.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

A toast to harrydude!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I too do not know this person, but from the accolades he is receiving, he would be a most welcome addition to "The Shang". I must try to remember to drop by ehMac chat for a look see.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

A toast from me as well...of strawberry zinfandel of course. Maybe he can be persuaded to post here on Ehmac as well. I cannot seem to access the chat thingy.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I trust that HarryDude shall enjoy his moment in the sunshine.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

HarryDude possesses a strong passive energy which seems to be transmitted to one another through his clam, delicate, but deep and thoughtful silence. He seems to analyze all situations. When he has a question, he uses this unbelievably powerful energy to ask any questions he might have, and receive answers without the answerer knowing all through this energy. I shall call it, the "Energy of HarryDude the First".

On with that toast...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AA, your use of the phrase "strong passive energy" to describe HarryDude leads me to suggest that you someday read the writing of Ghandi or Thoreau.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

On this rainy, but wonderful Sunday morning, I personally think that Chealion is very deserving of this much coveted award. His relaxed attitude and positive energy is what makes him so deserving. He does his best to keep ehMac up and running smoothly and we need to call him on that. Yay for Chealion


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

We need a person of the month award for Chealion!!!!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Yes, Chealion is a great guy. He does a great job moderating and he is also active in the ehmac chatroom when ever he can be. He definitly deserves this! Go Chea Pet!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Unlike most of you, I have had the pleasure of meeting this young man in person.

He is a credit to today's youth and a deserving recipient of today's honour.

Well done laddie!


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Chealion has the unenviable task of moderating these boards, he has done this with a sense of fairness and wisdom beyond his years. Even while balancing his own neutrality, he has been able to infuse his personality and good humour through it all. He's a joy to communicate with, a shining example of the people we encounter on ehmac.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

A toast! To Chea Pet.....

..... Chealion!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

While I have not met Chealion personally, I have found him to be a fine person to communicate with in cyberspace. His assistance on technical matters has been most helpful, and his views on most socio-economic-political issues has also been accurate. Kudos on your award, mon ami.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Chealion, you are an amazingly capable person. I don't know how you can stay on the ehMac.ca forums day-in day-out and still be human. It must be an unbearable challenge. Moderating such a busy forum, moving posts endlessly from the 'Anything Mac and iPod' to the 'Mac Help and Troubleshooting' section, and podcasting occasionally. Big job, my friend. And you've been able to do it. Keep it up, and enjoy your moment in the spotlight!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Who shall be next????????????? So many fine people out there in ehMacLand to choose from...........but we have all the time in the world, n'est pas?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

On this partly cloudy 20 degree morning I feel AppleAuthority should be nominated for the Person of the Day award. AA made it too easy for us to chose him; he is wise beyond his years and extremly deserving of this. His extensive knowledge is appriciated in the chat room as he freqeuntly helps out anyone he can. Congratulations AA!


----------



## Denjira (Jan 23, 2005)

AA makes me feel extremely stupid.. no!

jk, for someone my age.. he's amazingly helpful! He deserves my nomination!


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

I second the notion for the nomination of AppleAuthority. His maturity and wiseness couldnt have made him a better candidate for this award. Enjoy your day on center stage AA, you deserve it!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Jeepers. I've been gone all weekend bringing the summer to a close and I miss this thread? That's a shame. However, I do have to comment on the award to HarryDude and the appointment of AppleAuthority for today's award.

HarryDude - Insightful in his fortitude and wisdom on the ehMac Chat Room. (You would have had to have dropped by to really understand the reason everyone says this).

AppleAuthority - I've talked to him on the ehMac Chat Room, and we definitely do have sharp young people coming up. My only complaint is that they make me feel old.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AA is a grand choice. I still cannot believe that he is not an adult. His comments demonstrate an intelligence and a maturity beyond his teenage status. So, hats off to AA one and all. Paix.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

You have my nomination for AA - as stated earlier, mature before his time and that knocks me off my feet. Always polite and with a kind word and I believe he would enjoy helping others.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Congrats AA!

Nice to see the younger generation so well represented and respected.


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

A very deserving nominee. Well done AA


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Come and bathe in the positive vibes AA!


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Oh my! Thank you very much everyone! I wouldn't think for a moment I would be nominated for my relatively new membership here in ehMacLand. But wow! You guys and gals are great. This really brightened up my day. I wouldn't have been able to post anything worth something however if it weren't the ehMacers friendly attitude and wonderful acceptance. This is the best atmosphere to be in, inside of Cyber space. Thank you once again!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

You are more than welcome AA - I am told that only the deserving are receiving this prestigious award and I for one was truly honoured to receive mine. It shall boost me up on the days when I let things get me down.

So, AA, keeping on posting, it is obvious that you are appreciated and enjoyed around here. Good to have you with us.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, your statement that "I for one was truly honoured to receive mine. It shall boost me up on the days when I let things get me down." was my basic intent in starting this thread. We all need a few "positive strokes" every now and again.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Well then Dr. G, you were successful.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

As the old song goes, "Different strokes for different folks". However, there are times when everything seems rushed and without purpose or finality, and there seems to be no one aware of our stress. These are the ideal times to go back and see all the words of praise your real and virtual friends have expressed.

So, in the grand Yiddish word, sit back and "kvell" over your compliments.

FYI, to kvell is to glow over something, like pictures of your children.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, if kvelling does not work, whistle or hum "The sunny side of the street".


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

What about doing both? Or when kvelling do you have to be silent? I would have to hum as I cannot whistle a tune very well.

I have been googling the storm and feel so badly for those people. So, I will reread my posts, kvell over my favorite photos and try to hum a song I don't know the tune for..............at least I don't really remember.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kvelling is best done alone, because when done around other people, it can become competitive.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Well since you guys have named me "Person of the Day", I'd like to name the next "Person of the Day". Why now? I won't be around from morning until 2:00pm, Barrie time, because I am at a high school orientation.

This is the hardest thing to do, out of all the members out there, obviously (no we get to choose again, another day? ). This time though, I would like to return the deed by naming our friend Comprehab the person of tomorrow.

Comprehab was the first ehMacer I talked to in the iChat chat room. He could care less getting computer advice from a 14 year old. Some people (not on ehMac but in face-to-face life) don't like being briefed by a 14 year old.

Also, Comprehab found an ethernet card for my Newton! 

Now enjoy, YOUR moment in the spotlight, starting 12am!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I haven't spoken much with comprehab, but I do know that he has a sense of humour! And he seems ready to help with problems in the troubleshooting thread. Thus he is a "giver" and that is a good thing.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AA, before Comprehab has his moment in the sunlight of praise, let me wish you well in your high school orientation. My orientation was non-existent, maily because there was 7700 in my high school. My son had a good orientation, and when I taught high school, I helped to make this transition as painless as possible for the junior high students. 

As the old Yiddish saying states, "What you are to be you are just now becoming". Paix, mon ami.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Thank you Dr.G. I hope I don't get lost!  I should be okay after a while though.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Comprehab, what can I say but well done - it's amazing to see someone offer so much tech support in the ehmac chat room. Your enterprising spirit is a credit to your generation.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Congrats Comprehab. A positive attitude is always embraced here on ehMac.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AA, getting lost shall be the least of your worries in high school. "Keep your eyes on the prize......hold on.....hold on". (this was a song that African-Americans sang in the 60's in those early days of trying to desegregate schools in the southern US).


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Congrats to all of you, You're all deserving of this great honour. 

Cameo, we don't know each other very well.. but from what I read.. you're quite the gal, much respect. 

Harrydude.. enough said  

Chealion, what more can I say? You're an inspiration of inspirations. The work alone you do for ehMac needs a person of the "year" award. 

AppleAuthority... it's an honour to be graced with a 14 year old presence as wise and as kind as you. It's great being a part of a chat you are involved in.

Comprehab, Your appearance in the ehMac chat is always a good one. You're a strong voice here on ehMac and a wonderful addition. You can lead by example without even trying


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

i like the idea of the current p.o.d. (person of the day) nominating the next p.o.d.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Miguel, that's a fine idea. I had not really given it much thought other than to initially name Cameo (aka Gracie). Since I don't control this thread, we shall see how the "nomination" process works out in the end.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

I like the spontaneity of this thread, you never know who will be nominated.

Now, back to the subject. 
Comprehab, I had forgotten to mention your happy go lucky nature and sense humour - truly and asset...


Dr. G, this is _supposed_ to be a thread full of good cheer for the nominee....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AS, re your comment "Dr. G, this is supposed to be a thread full of good cheer for the nominee....", you shall get no hassles from me, my friend. This thread, along with The Shang, has no real need for a moderator, and it shall meander along with "good cheer" shared with one and all. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

On this fine morning, I would like to nominate jfpoole.
You have a sharp mind and a great sense of humour....

You have made ehmac a more pleasant place. I hope that you will post more often as it is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Yes-I will second that nomination on this rainy morning. I have had the pleasure of personally meeting JFP and he is a deserving person indeed. His wit and humor is appreciated in the chat room and i hope he will post more on ehmac aswell. Congrats John!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

wonderful choice. JFPoole is quite the person on ehMac and to chat with. Enjoy your Day, JFP!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Kudos jfp, enjoy your day!


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

To end of August, JFPoole couldn't have been a better choice. Congrats!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jfpoole, I echo the "kudos" and "congrats" expressed by others in this thread. Paix.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Kudos to Mr. jfpoole master of the FlyingMonkeys.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Cheers jfpoole!


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

I find jfpoole to have a cutting edge healthy sense of humour. Upon checking on his status in the ehmac Members list, I noticed that he signed up on Sep 26th, 2002 and your last visit was on Sep 26th, 2002 with 1,885 postings.... That also makes you one of the most prolific posters in a single day...


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Now that's an accomplishment!!!!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

lol, actually the most prolific poster is ehmax, with 2,943 posts in one day (Feb 17th, 2000). But congrats regardless JFP, it is still a huge accomplishment!


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

On this partly cloudy, but still beautiful August Morning, I must nominate the one, the only, the one who always keeps our ears ringin' to a good tune.... you guessed it! Vexel! His cheer is always welcomed here on ehMac, and he is always ready to help an ehMacer stumped with a problem. Enjoy your moment in the sun Vexel!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks dude!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Vexel is a very worthy recipient! Congratulations man! Your sense of humor, excellent tech support, and kind words are always appreciated in the chat room.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Yaaaay, Vexel!
I agree, Vexel is a very worthy recipient of the EhMac P.O.D. award. Always good to read an informative, kind, and humorous Vexel post.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

You guys are going to make me blush  Thanks again!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

BLUSH AWAY! lol


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Vexel da man!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Vexel, don't blush too much.........we need to take your picture for the ehMacLand POD Wall of Fame.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

Congrats to Vexel, my best friend of 19 years! A more deserving son of a bitch there isn't! 

Love ya bud,

Trev


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Congrats Vexel! Keep on Rockin' with Vex!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Vexel is a wonderful choice. Words worth listening to.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

TrevX said:


> Congrats to Vexel, my best friend of 19 years! A more deserving son of a bitch there isn't!
> 
> Love ya bud,
> 
> Trev


Dems Fightin' Words! Or are they?  

I don't know how many thanks I can give everyone.. but you all made me feel great today! Thanks for a wonderful day


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

If you felt great then this thread works! I think it really does. Cheers!


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Vexel, what can I say but well done.
In your brief time as a member here, I have known you to be altruistic - from your online and posting help, to entertaining me with your radio broadcast and lively ehmac chat.

Hope that you will continue to enrich ehmac with your presence for many more years to come.


Cheers to you.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> Vexel, what can I say but well done.
> In your brief time as a member here, I have known you to be altruistic - from your online and posting help, to entertaining me with your radio broadcast and lively ehmac chat.
> 
> Hope that you will continue to enrich ehmac with your presence for many more years to come.
> ...


 And on that note.

On this wonderful morning of Friday, September 2nd, 2005. I'm nominating a truly deserving person for this award. 

A person who is always willing to help, offer some guidance and chat, among other things. A person who I found brazen at first.. but realized.. this was a good thing. This person has become one of my better online friends here at ehMac, especially in the ehMac Chatroom. This is one friendship that I'm sure will last quite a long time.

That's right, ArtistSeries! It's your DAY! 

All I can say is.. don't judge a book by its cover. ArtistSeries, you proved this to be very true for me.  I thought you were kind of outspoken, maybe even a complete A$$ at first.. but I realized for what reasons and why. You can make someone think.. without them realizing they even thought. 

Enjoy your day.. You're a good friend.. and a strong and vital part of this community.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

WOOO HOO!!! GO AS! You deserve this. You are a great addition to the chat room, who knows what we'd do without you!


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Congratulations ArtistSeries. Celebrate this momentus occasion with a nice glass of wine, and relax! Enjoy!


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Today I would like to nominate the Mayor himself, ehMax as our person of the day.

We all tend to forget that this board is a labour of love for him and without his initial vision and hard work we all wouldn't have this place in cyber space to visit. All done with his hard earned money too I might add.

So three cheers for ehMax.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MaxPower said:


> So three cheers for ehMax.


Huzzah! (x 3)


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

MaxPower said:


> Today I would like to nominate the Mayor himself, ehMax as our person of the day.
> 
> We all tend to forget that this board is a labour of love for him and without his initial vision and hard work we all wouldn't have this place in cyber space to visit. All done with his hard earned money too I might add.
> 
> So three cheers for ehMax.


It's going to have to be ehMax day tomorrow  Today is ArtistSeries' day still.. Saturday shall be the day of ehMax!

ArtistSeries is hard at work with clients today.. wish him well  And a safe return, so we can chat with a great person indeed.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Vexel said:


> It's going to have to be ehMax day tomorrow  Today is ArtistSeries' day still.. Saturday shall be the day of ehMax!
> 
> ArtistSeries is hard at work with clients today.. wish him well  And a safe return, so we can chat with a great person indeed.


Yes this is true. Well wishes to the hard working ArtistSeries on this beautiful Friday. ArtistSeries is a very busy guy, and its very good of him to find the time to pop into the ehMac chat and talk with us. ehMax can enjoy his full 24 hours as person of the day commencing at 12AM Saturday.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Vexel said:


> It's going to have to be ehMax day tomorrow  Today is ArtistSeries' day still.. Saturday shall be the day of ehMax!
> 
> ArtistSeries is hard at work with clients today.. wish him well  And a safe return, so we can chat with a great person indeed.


 Sorry. I misread your post. You posted that on Sept 1 at 11:46 PM according to my clock. But since you are one hour ahead of Eastern time, then yes it is ArtistSeries day. Therefore, Saturday, September 3, 2005 at 12:00 am Eastern Time will be declared ehMax Day.

I didn't mean to rain on ArtistSeries Parade.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

All the best to ArtistSeries today and ehMax tomorrow!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kudos, AS. It is a most deserving award. Enjoy your moment in the sunlight. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

AS, you are a great person to chat with in the room, and you provide well experienced help to those in need. Congrats!

ehMax, without your service, I don't think ehMac.ca would be ehMac.ca as we know it. Kudos for creating the backbone of such a good community, and making enjoyable podcasts!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I found AS kind of 'strong" as first, but he seems to look at both sides of the story - not stuck only on his own views. This is not an easy stance to take, but I believe that he does and that is refreshing. Cheers AS!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Conrgats AS and Congrats Mr.Mayor-you are both very deserving of the POD award.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax is our honorable Mayor. What more can be said? We are here because of him. Merci and "long may your big jib draw".


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Congrats Mr Mayor! Very deserving indeed!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

3 Cheers for ehMax.. here here! HIP HIP HOORAY! HIP HIP HOORAY! HIP HIP HOORAY!

Have a great one ehMax


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Sometimes, people influence us without them even knowing it. I'd like to nominate an ehmac member who has had a deep impact on many of us. I have not spoken to him personally but I believe that his post speak for themselves. On of the other aspects that I have often discussed with other ehmac members is that he is really a great amateur photographer.

So, I propose that on this day, the person of the day be TheDoug. 

Congratulations. Keep on posting and uploading your images - both are greatly appreciated...


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Great choice- I love checking out your photos doug, keep up the good work!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I too agree the The Doug is an excellent choice for POD. He is fast becoming our photography maven and guru. Kudos, Doug.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

TheDoug, I'm always looking forward to what you have to say on a matter. Whenever I see you show up in a post, I know it's something worth reading. You're an incredible photographer and an inspiration to so many. Good work, I couldn't think of anyone more suitable for the POD.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I am shocked, yet extremely flattered. And thank you for your kind words regarding my photographic dabblings -- I think of myself as no more than a fortunate amateur with a nice camera.

I humbly accept the honourific bestowed on me this fine morning, and vow to spend your tax dollars conscientiously, and wisely. I hereby decree that today, all ehMaclanders are free to do as they please. Rid yourselves of all encumbrances, and forget the mundane. Make the most of this fine Sunday, and enjoy yourselves. And have a nice glass (or two) of your favourite wine this evening with dinner. 

Lastly, would all of the ehMac court baker please report to the POD anteroom without delay. We must finish planning the astonishingly huge birthday cake which will be presented to Our Mayor at this evening's gala immediately after the Fire Jugglers of Cupertino have finished their performance.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

The Doug said:


> I am shocked


No need to be shocked - enjoy your day, it is deserved.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Congratulations The Doug. Well Deserved.

I always enjoy your posts in the joke thread. You've got a million of em.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Congrats, The Doug. I've always marveled your wise and very well written posts. I always find them a good interesting read. And your photography suggests you are a bit better than amateur. Enjoy your special day!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

As a photographer myself, I think I can safely say that the Doug's photos are excellent, and he has a wonderful sense of humour. Congrats! Well deserved


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

MaxPower said:


> Today I would like to nominate the Mayor himself, ehMax as our person of the day.
> 
> We all tend to forget that this board is a labour of love for him and without his initial vision and hard work we all wouldn't have this place in cyber space to visit. All done with his hard earned money too I might add.
> 
> So three cheers for ehMax.



 Thanks MacPower... I missed my day.  

Thanks very much. I had a really nice birthday today. 

Let me bounce it back to everyone on ehMac.ca today. I love all you folks!!!!


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Thanks MacPower... I missed my day.
> 
> Thanks very much. I had a really nice birthday today.
> 
> Let me bounce it back to everyone on ehMac.ca today. I love all you folks!!!!


 It was my honour to nominate you.

Just a small token to show you that I really appreciate everything you have done here.

Thanks again.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

On this BEAUTIFULL, but cool morning, i would like to nominate another one of ehmac's photogrophers. Although he doesn't post his photos here on ehmac, he shares his photo blog with everyone who comes into the ehmac chat room. This young man is an inspiration to all of his with his excellent photography. We know him as Jor.N, but here on ehmac you know him as macguy.nielsen. Congratulations!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Congrats Jor.N/Macguy.Nielsen! You're quite talented.. it's always great to see you stop into the chatroom. You're a wonderful addition to ehMac and keep the pics comin!


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

On this sublime Tuesday morning, I would just like to commend iPetie as our person of the day today! He is a welcome addition to the ehMac chatroom, and always has something funny or insightful to say! A toast, to iPetie!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Good choice, iPetie is a very deserving person. He is very knowledgable and is a joy to talk to in the chat room. Congrats!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I have to say, iPetie. You are very deserving of this award. It's always nice to see that you are around... Your presence on ehMac is definitely a well known one, I'm always eager to hear your thoughts and opinions on ANY matter. Hopefully, you're feeling better today so you can enjoy this wonderful award 

Cheers!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I do not always agree with iPetie, but I do enjoy his insightful posts and general good nature. Congrats iPetie!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Thank you all for the kind words, but it is me that is indebted to you for being such a welcoming, insightful and supportive community. My online home away from the the stresses and rigors of everyday life.
Cheers to everyone at ehMac!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, you are the person of the hour...............take a bow. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

iPetie! You have demonstrated such a wide range of knowledge and experienced posts, and you are a great addition to the chat room. Enjoy your day, and I hope your family fights off the flu!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Hope this thread made you feel as good as it did me. Enjoy your honour and congrats!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Cameo said:


> Hope this thread made you feel as good as it did me. Enjoy your honour and congrats!


Actually Cameo,
The family and myself have been battling the flu and it really gave me a lift. Thanks again, one and all!

Peter


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

After checking the current list, I was astounded to not see a very worthy, and warmhearted individual for person of the day. 

*So, today I name person of the day... Dr. G.!* 

Since joining ehMac, whenever I hear the phrase, "a scholar and a gentleman", I think of Dr. G..

Thanks for consistently making our ehMac retreat a better place Marc. Your common sense approach is both appreciated, and needed.

Paix.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr. G... Of all the inhabitants of this virtual community, I can think of none other who deserves not just a day, but a monument in the town square. The calm, cool head when others (myself included) are blowing theirs, this <i>Nouveau Newfoundlander</i> with a NYC accent has made his presence felt, and we are the better for it.

Congrats, compañero!


M


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Dr. G. there are days when your posts are a guiding light. If there was ever a person to look up to and idolize, it's you. You're quite often the voice of reason, when there isn't one. I hope you enjoy your day, you deserve it. I can't think of a more deserving candidate. 

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Congratulations to our esteemed Dr.G.! A fine day awaits!


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

This award couldn't have been given to a more deserving person.

Dr. G obviously the most prolific poster here on ehMac but he is also the most courteous, genuine and respectful person here. He never says an unkind word about any one and in turn commands the same respect. He is a father figure, offering wise advice and objective opinions.

In short he is a gentleman and a scholar.

Enjoy your day Dr. G. It is well deserved.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I could not have asked for a better brother! Salute, Dr. G.!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

It's about time!
Dr.G,
Much of what I would have said has already been said. I hope you know the level of respect I have for you, as countless other do as well.

Enjoy your Day, it should really be a month!


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

I've sworn never to vote NDP, but I respect Dr. G's opinions nonetheless. Well deserved.

/Oh, before coming on this site, and reading Dr. G's comments, I'd never know what one was... but now that I have...

Doxies rule.


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

Three cheers for Dr. G! All of the above, a sweet-nature and creative sense of fun in his postings at The Shang.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Dr. G has brought many a smile to my face and Ehmac just would not be such a wonderful forum without him. A terrific sense of humour and just plain fun along with an intellect that I wish I could match. I agree with all that has been said - Dr. G has earned my respect tenfolds. He is kind and clever - and the words "gentleman and a scholar" fit to a "T". Congrats Dr. G and bask in your day.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Dr G and his wonderful posts are the reason why I stuck around this site. Someday I too wish to be a proud Doxie owne, mainly because of the inspiring posts of Dr G. Also he reminds me that America isn't all bad, and that is a very good thing to remember! Paix!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, I popped in to see who would be today's POD, not expected to see my name up there. Thanks ever so much for the nomination and the kind words. They are truly appreciated.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mark, gracias mi amigo. My son's tales of his 2 weeks in Cuba makes me yearn to go donw and see the people there myself. Thank you also for the kind words. They are appreciated.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Vexel, while I try to be a voice of reason at times, I am glad that this attempt is understood and appreciated. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MaxPower, now I shall have to be an even more "courteous, genuine and respectful person" to live up to your kind words. They are sincerly appreciated. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Thank you, Doug. Still, as Groucho once said, "Any club that would accept me as a member is a club I would not want to join". Luckily, we have people like you over in the Shang to make it a fine club house.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, as my "older brother" and mentor, I say thank you as well for your kind words. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

iPetie, I appreciate your sincere thought, but I deserve no more than a day. I am just one of many. Still, you are certainly one of a kind, and I appreciate your thoughts. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jicon, you are a free-thinker, and should vote for whomever you want to in the next election. Just be sure it is someone who appreciate doxies and people like yourself. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ena, thank you for your kind words. Coming from one as kind as yourself, I take these comments as a true compliment. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, I am glad that I am able to bring a moment of joy to your life. Seeing you (and Gracie) smile helps to bring a bit of sunshine to us all. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Vinnie, to think that I have helped you to see some of the benefits of America AND doxie ownership is one of the best compliments I could have received on this thread. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Keep up the good work Dr. G and congratulations on your day. Perhaps you will be nominated as the first "Person of the Month"?

In the immortal words of MacNutt "Get a Mac!"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Carex, thank you for this thought. I have to admit that I am working outside on my iBook, going back and forth between my web courses on WebCT, my email at MUN, and ehMacLand. Still, it is beautiful sunny warm day here in St.John's and why waste sun and 22C temps??? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Yes, working with a wireless portable is wonderful isn't it?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Carex, yes, on a day like this it is a treat. I am out on my back deck, and the umbrella in the middle of the picnic table is open, and I type and read with ease and comfort. I do NOT let my iBook get exposed to the sun, although I see students outside with them all over campus.


----------



## Bolor (Sep 14, 2003)

What a great thread! All those chosen are very deserving. Dr.G. is especially deserving because of his wonderful insights. 
I know it's a bit early but I don't get connected too often ( I am in Calgary now for a few days) but I would suggest Sinc for the next one. His wit and wisdom is always appreciated.
BTW ... Thanks Cameo for the kind words.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bolor, thank you for the kind words. And I would strongly endorse Sinc for tomorrow's POD. He is my older brother, after all, but "blood is thicker than water" .


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

<a href="http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=277823&postcount=150">Why</a> <a href="http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=277824&postcount=151">post</a> <a href="http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=277825&postcount=152">once</a> <a href="http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=277826&postcount=153">when</a> <a href="http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=277827&postcount=154">you</a> <a href="http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=277828&postcount=155">can</a> <a href="http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=277829&postcount=156">post</a> <a href="http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=277830&postcount=157">eleven</a> <a href="http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=277831&postcount=158">times</a> <a href="http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=277832&postcount=159">in</a> <a href="http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=277833&postcount=160">a</a> row?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The choice to thank each individual is a fine one by Dr. G.

It makes the thread that much more personal IMHO.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

What can be said about the good Dr.G that has not been iterated time and again? I struggle to find unused adjectives...  

Revel in your time, sir. You are most deserving.

I look forward to blowing the froth off a couple with you on your next trip out west. As your Father's Day gift did not materialize, perhaps Santa will deliver...

Regards. Paix.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Congratulations on two great achievments. Getting POD and posting 11 times in a row.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jfpoole, I believe in giving individual letters/messages of thanks. Each person was kind enough to give me a thoughtful message, so I felt that each person deserved an individual note of thank you. I felt that to lump all of these thank yous together would not appropriate.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

FeXL, thank you for the kind thought. I am not sure when my wife and I shall next get to Calgary or Edmonton (where her brother lives). If Daisy is pregnant, we will have a house full of puppies over Christmas. Still, I shall be please to have a beer with you and Sinc, and all of my Alberta compatriots.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Thank you for the kudos, comprehab. Actually, I just kept posting to say thank you to each person individually, as I am doing with you right now.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Dr. G - your individual post show your consideration and thoughtfulness, I know I appreciated it.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

And I appreciated the personal post as well.

Remember, if you are ever in the Hamilton/Niagara area, my door is always open.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, MP, so as not to raise the ire of jfpoole re multiple posts, I am glad that you both liked the personal touch.

MP, thanks for the offer. I do like that area of Canada.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Dr. G, I just find it ... strage ... that someone who <a href="http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=125828&postcount=1024">complains</a> about wasting server space would go ahead and make eleven posts when one would do.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

jfpoole - tread carefully. Dr. G. could eat you alive with his intellect, although I doubt he would bother, being the class act he is. If you slight one of ehMac's finest over a nothing issue, you won't look much of a class act yourself.

If you insist on harping on about bandwidth waste at ehMac, why not go after the dweebs who have to post picture upon picture of their new Mac. A picture of the box it came in, a picture of the courier truck it arrived from. A picture of a picture of the box it came in. A picture of the protective wrap. A picture of the box half-open. A picture of 3/4 open. A picture of the box fully open. And on. And on...

Mel


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Now, now folks, let's not make an issue of this. The last person who would want that is Dr. G. 

Each to his own, I say.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Dr.G., you are the most friendly teacher I have ever known (or at least in cyberspace). You were quite welcoming when I had a post count of 10, and your posts are the most interesting, by far, out of all on ehMac (and they are the most common as well ). Enjoy your day to the fullest, my friend!


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

In the words of Dr. G: "Stay on topic, folks"


And congrats on receiving this great award.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Melonie, I choose to "make peace and not war", be it with weapons or intellect. I think jfpoole was taking one comment out of context to his Automatic Dr.G. postings that went on for page after page ("Automatic Dr.G. was my creation." states jfpoole.
"I wrote a script that determines how often one word follows another in a given text file, then generates a random text file based on those frequencies. In theory, the random text would be gramatically-correct nonsense. In practice, it's almost gramatically-correct nonsense.

The quality of the output seems to depend on the size and diversity of the input text. A large amount of text on the same subject (e.g., doxies) works best, while a small amount of text on a varied number of subjects doesn't work well at all (the output text is almost the input text)."

So, that was the context to which I wrote pertaining to a waste of "server space".

And how is Life treating you these days, Melonie?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Each to his own, I say." And said like the fine gentleman you are, Sinc. It is an honor to be your younger brother.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AA, for one who prides himself as an educator, that is one of the nicest compliments I have ever received here in ehMacLand. Many thanks, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Thank you, AS. Ever the diplomat. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

I wonder what kind of award we can bestow upon "Automatic Dr.G"?
Although a little confused, the automated syntax generator was a real hoot.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Sorry Dr. G. - this is your day after all....
I will discuss syntax generator elsewhere...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AS, as a linguist, I saw the syntax generator as interesting, although it would have been more interesting had jfpoole said that this was his creation at the onset. I guess I should share this POD recognition with Auto Dr.G..............sort of like my evil twin brother, Cram. 

Still, as Sinc's younger brother here in ehMacLand, I hope to lead the parade for his POD recognition. For he is MOST deserving of this respect.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> I guess I should share this POD recognition with Auto Dr.G..............sort of like my evil twin brother


No need to share the POD with a pod..... Only room for one person at a time...


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Yes, Sinc is another sweetheart. I believe I also referred to him once as a gentleman, and I keep to that now too. Congrats Sinc, you too are a wonderful part of ehmac, another with a good sense of "fun". *(just find the mugshots thread and the bikini shirt!).

Anyhow, this is still your day Dr. G. - I am wiped and don't know when I will get here tomorrow so wanted to pop my post in.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

SINC is a most deserving POD. I will second the nomination in awarding him with the POD award. But not until Dr. G's day is through.

On that note, I will think about my post for SINC.

And hope your POD went well Dr. G.


----------



## TheAnalyst (Sep 8, 2005)

Cameo said:


> Yes, Sinc is another sweetheart. I believe I also referred to him once as a gentleman, and I keep to that now too. Congrats Sinc, you too are a wonderful part of ehmac, another with a good sense of "fun". *(just find the mugshots thread and the bikini shirt!).
> 
> Anyhow, this is still your day Dr. G. - I am wiped and don't know when I will get here tomorrow so wanted to pop my post in.


My psychoanalytic notions tell me that there seems to be usurpers who feel that the Shag gang are left out of this thread. 
The nominations have traditionally been at midnight eastern standard time. The only exception to that unwritten rule, has been broken by the very people who asked for some decorum here. The shag gang are very worthy but seem to be suffering from a incestuous need for self- congratulations. As a professional, I believe that therapy is needed and a delicate but firm guiding reminder that ehmancers are a whole encompassing group. 

Lest we want this thread to be on steaming pile of yuck, I propose that we follow the unwritten rules.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

We shall see what tomorrow beholds for our person of the day. Congrats Dr. G.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

It seems that by popular demand the POD of the day is none other than Sinc....

You are a welcomed addition to the ehmac forums - although we rarely agree on ehmac or MacMagic, I was quite surprised to when you "ventured" to the ehmac chat room. To be quite frank, I was expecting an outlandish, opinionated and pugnacious person. Speaking in real-time with you has revealed a very different side... now, I'm hoping we will get to sit down for a beer and talk politics.

Congrats.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Great choice. Nice to chat with you in the chat room sinc. You seem like a very great guy.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

SINC is a no-brainer as a selection for POD. He's got the life experience and smarts to make any gathering more interesting. Thanks SINC for also making this ehMac retreat a better place! I hope I can attend the Jamboree and "clink" bottles with you one day SINC.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

While I have never had an older brother, if I did, I would want him to be like Sinc. I would count him among the handful of true friends I have made here in ehMacLand. In all seriousness, I think that Sinc richly deserves the POD. Today is your day, mon frere. Paix.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

SINC said:


> I do not always agree with iPetie, but I do enjoy his insightful posts and general good nature. Congrats iPetie!


Ditto, Sinc

Despite our disagreements on some issues, I respect you and always hold your opinions in high regard.

Not to mention, anyone who would wear that bikini t-shirt and post a photo is OK in my books.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

The Analyst - LOL. 

Sinc, enjoy your day, I posted early last night as I didn't want to miss, but it seems not as busy today as I thought. I know Dr G didn't mind my "early" posting on the subject.

Do we have "unwritten rules" Dr. G? I certainly didn't want to "break" any.

Anyhow, Sinc, I enjoy your posts and am glad that you are here.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, there are no "unwritten rules" that I know of, in that this is not my thread. I started it, but just like The Shang, it takes on a life of its own. Being a friendly sort of thread, it just keeps meandering along with a new person each day being selected for POD.


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

Do hope that you are enjoying your POD Sinc. Well deserved.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Another deserving POD today - SINC.

In the years that I have known SINC on this board, I have found him to be a kind, considerate and passionate person. He is not afraid to stand up for what he believes in and isn't afraid to defend people if he feels the need. Also someone who "takes a licking and keeps on ticking". 

Even though I have never met SINC face to face, I would consider him a friend. We have had correspondences in the past and he is a man of his word.

So congratulations SINC my friend on your POD award.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Bolor said:


> What a great thread! All those chosen are very deserving. Dr.G. is especially deserving because of his wonderful insights.
> I know it's a bit early but I don't get connected too often ( I am in Calgary now for a few days) but I would suggest Sinc for the next one. His wit and wisdom is always appreciated.
> BTW ... Thanks Cameo for the kind words.


Gee Bolor, have a grandchild, travel to Calgary and your judgement goes all to pot. But thanks for the kind words.


Dr.G. said:


> FeXL, thank you for the kind thought. Still, I shall be pleased to have a beer with you and Sinc, and all of my Alberta compatriots.


And FeXL and I will hold you to that Dr. G.!


Dr.G. said:


> "Each to his own, I say." And said like the fine gentleman you are, Sinc. It is an honor to be your younger brother. Still, as Sinc's younger brother here in ehMacLand, I hope to lead the parade for his POD recognition. For he is MOST deserving of this respect.


Likewise I am sure, sir!


Cameo said:


> Yes, Sinc is another sweetheart. I believe I also referred to him once as a gentleman, and I keep to that now too. Congrats Sinc, you too are a wonderful part of ehmac, another with a good sense of "fun". *(just find the mugshots thread and the bikini shirt!).


Will you folks never forget that stupid picture?


ArtistSeries said:


> It seems that by popular demand the POD of the day is none other than Sinc....
> 
> You are a welcomed addition to the ehmac forums - although we rarely agree on ehmac or MacMagic, I was quite surprised to when you "ventured" to the ehmac chat room. To be quite frank, I was expecting an outlandish, opinionated and pugnacious person. Speaking in real-time with you has revealed a very different side... now, I'm hoping we will get to sit down for a beer and talk politics.
> 
> Congrats.


You know ArtistSeries, I look forward to that day too!


comprehab said:


> Great choice. Nice to chat with you in the chat room sinc. You seem like a very great guy.


Was there ever any doubt, comprehab?


gwillikers said:


> SINC is a no-brainer as a selection for POD. He's got the life experience and smarts to make any gathering more interesting. Thanks SINC for also making this ehMac retreat a better place! I hope I can attend the Jamboree and "clink" bottles with you one day SINC.


You will be most welcome at our BVJ campsite, better known as “Clink City”!


Dr.G. said:


> While I have never had an older brother, if I did, I would want him to be like Sinc. I would count him among the handful of true friends I have made here in ehMacLand. In all seriousness, I think that Sinc richly deserves the POD. Today is your day, mon frere. Paix.


We who have friends are truly blessed.


iPetie said:


> Ditto, Sinc
> 
> Despite our disagreements on some issues, I respect you and always hold your opinions in high regard.
> 
> ...


Will you folks never forget that stupid picture?


Cameo said:


> Anyhow, Sinc, I enjoy your posts and am glad that you are here.


And I, yours Cameo.


Ena said:


> Do hope that you are enjoying your POD Sinc. Well deserved.


Thank you Ma’am!


MaxPower said:


> Another deserving POD today - SINC.
> 
> In the years that I have known SINC on this board, I have found him to be a kind, considerate and passionate person. He is not afraid to stand up for what he believes in and isn't afraid to defend people if he feels the need. Also someone who "takes a licking and keeps on ticking".
> 
> ...


T’was a pleasure to deal with you too MaxPower. Signed, Timex.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, we had a sunset ceremony for you atop of Signal Hill here in St.John's, but sadly, you were not here to see the outpouring of praise people were sending to you. It started at the sunrise service in your honor just after 6AM, and people have just now left Signal Hill. You thus have friends from coast to coast. I am sure that if anyone got to know you as we have north of 60, you would be respected coast to coast to coast. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

SINC, you are the one and only SINC. Nobody else I've known has a personality like you (cyberspace or not). You got one heck of a sharp head, not literally speaking of course. Your warm welcome to the Shang is well appreciated to the newbie that I was. Enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

> Will you folks never forget that stupid picture?


Nope


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cruel, iP, very cruel...............true........but still cruel.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Cruel, iP, very cruel...............true........but still cruel.


I would argue that posting the photo was cruel Dr.G. I haven't slept well since viewing it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Aw now, c'mon! 

I's a lovely shot of a typical Alberta camping trip!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Belated congrats on your POD honourific -- few are more deserving than you, Sinc!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, now I am going to have those nightmares once again. Bon soir, mon frere.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Gawd! LMAO!

......Honey, where are the sleeping pills? No, I don't want to talk about it!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Lol


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sweet dreams guys!


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

That picture makes me laugh every time.

I must be sick.....


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Congrats on the honour, SINC! Another deserving fellow.

Well done and good on ya, laddie!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Well, on this fine, partly cloudy 18 degree morning here in Waterloo, i think it is only right to nominate AndrewEnterprise. AE is great to speak to in the chat room and good personal friend of mine. He provides excellent advise to everyone both on ehmac and in the chat room. Congratulations AE!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

AndrewEnterprise! Congrats little buddy! Great choice.. and a very fitting POD! 

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kudos, AE, on YOUR day. Walk proudly wherever you go today. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Why thank you kindly for this prestigious award. I shall most definately make this day a good one. A great start to a wonderful day! Thanks again!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Enjoy your special day AE. And congrats.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Enjoy your day AE and Congrats?


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Thanks again!


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Andrew, you are a great person to talk to in the chat room, and your posts are quite informative and enjoyable. Time to enjoy your day, man!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

A hearty congratulations to Sinc, andrewenterprise who were selected as our last two Persons of the Day. They deserved it. 

Since it's past midnight EST, and now the 10th of September I'd like to nominate PosterBoy as POD. I'm surprised he hasn't come up on the list yet, as there aren't too many other people with sarcastic wit combined with an extremely level head. I'm just glad to have got to know PB on ehMac as there are few people I know who can match his talents.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

A fine choice in PosterBoy, Chealion. Enjoy your time in the sun PB.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

PB is an excellent selection for POD. He is one of the mainstays of ehMacLand, and has been helpful to me in my early days of learning how to master my iBook. Kudos, PB, and enjoy YOUR day in the sunshine.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

PB gets my vote. He is straight forward, pulls no punches and presents an honest opinion. He also has some valuable knowledge of things Mac which doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Congrats Posterboy!  Have a great day!


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Congrats PosterBoy! It's great to have you here in ehMacLand.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

On this lovely Sunday morning, I'd like to nominate someone who is fan of all things Apple. He's a great cheerleader for Apple but through is posting his personality and good nature emerge. 

Macaholic, it's great to see you on ehmac!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

It is a joy to read the latest apple news in your posts, great choice AS!


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd vote Macaholic as Ehmac Person of the year! The 1'st recipient of the Order of Ehmac, perhaps?

He really is one of the nicest guys around....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Macaholic is a fine choice and I hope he enjoys his day!


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Macaholic is a great choice. His posts are always well written and full of grand information. Congrats Macaholic and enjoy your day!


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Macaholic is a terrific choice for POD. He has gone out of his way to help me many times with upgrade questions among others. He is always willing to share info and help. 
Enjoy your day Macaholic!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Congrats Macaholic! Wonderful choice.. kick back and relax today.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Congrats Macaholic! Cheers!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

On this day, Monday, September 12th. I would like to nominate, Gerbill for POD. Whenever he's around posting.. it's a good one. Always informative.. and always articulate. 

Gerbill, Enjoy your POD award!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Congratulations


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Go Gerbil!!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Carex said:


> Go Gerbil!!


Last "happy" words spoken by a calm Richard Gere before his emergency room hospital visit.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Ohhh. You didn't just say that. 

Funny though.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

He's Kind and Thoughtful. Great sense of humour and fun. Family man. His name is the name you musn't touch! Maxpower for person of the day. 
Most deserving.
Congrats Maxpower!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Go MP!!!!!!!!! This is YOUR day...............lead the parade in your honor.........and take a most well deserved bow. You are a "mensch" (and I say that with all of the honor and respect this Yiddish word connotates).


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Wow.

Thanks. I never expected to be the POD. This really brightened my day. I've been feeling a little down concerning my "buyout". This is very kind. Thank you.

Thank you Cameo for the nomination and kind words. I meant every word I said about you when you were POD. Please have a Zinfandel on me at the Shang.

Dr. G. As well, thank you for the kind words. You too are a mensch. and it has been "Mechaye" to share the board with you my friend.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

A fitting tribute to a fine young man!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I think you and your family should join me (you don't have to drink zinfandel, you can have whatever you want - it is your day after all) - and anyone else who wants to join is welcome as well, of course. Even the doxies. They can have lots of pats and hugs and of course non fatty healthy treats. (not badgers)


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Thank you SINC for the words of praise.

I'm really don't know what I did to deserve this honour.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Thank you, as well, MP. You are a "Gutte Neshome" (Yiddish for a "Good soul" or "good person"). Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Hey guys. I hadn't been paying attention to this thread until today. Thanks for making me the person of the day for three days ago.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

PosterBoy said:


> Hey guys. I hadn't been paying attention to this thread until today. Thanks for making me the person of the day for three days ago.


I think that the Gerbill missed his day also, we should really PM you guys when it happens....


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

PosterBoy,

I never got around to responding to your POD award. My apologies.

In light of that, II have always held you in the upmost regard. Your knowledge of Macs and your well thought out posts speak for themselves. You are also always quick to reply to a question.

Belated congrats on your day.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

ArtistSeries said:


> I think that the Gerbill missed his day also, we should really PM you guys when it happens....


 That's a good idea if they haven't replied in 6 hours or so.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Well, as long as we're not all doing it and filling up the box on him. So, maybe the person nominating the other should do the pm'ing too. ??


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Sounds liek an okay idea to me..


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

This morning, I'd like to nominate a fervent supporter of Ehmac. This person really cares about this community and helps it out with his informative posts. 

RicktheChemist, this is your day.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Sounds like a good choice - pm him so that he knows to check the thread.
Congrats RC! Enjoy your day


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Félicitations, RtC! Appréciez chaque moment...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hi RtC, I enjoy our exchanges on ehMac Chat. Have a great day!


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

RtC is an excellent choice. He's been around ehMac as long as I can remember. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AS, RtC is a grand choice for POD. He was quite helpful for various Mac-related issues when I was learning about my iBook.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> He was quite helpful for various Mac-related issues when I was learning about my iBook.


He really is helpful. I hope that we will hook up sometime as we are both in Montreal...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AS, RtC's advice is not only helpful, but understandable to a novice.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Congrats RTC! You are great member and aways have good advice


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

^5 RtC! Good one bud, enjoy your day. You deserve it!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Oh my...I'm a little behind!

MaxPower, sorry for the belated congrats. All your posts are enjoying reads, and it's always good to know a fellow guitarist!  Belated congrats once again!

Rick, congrats to you as well! You are an informative poster, and great addition to the chat room. Enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

On this cloudy thursday morning, I would like to nominate one of ehmac's older members. He always has great advice for everyone and is a joy to talk in the chat room each night-until he heads off for his "beauty sleep".

Congratulations Brian Scully and enjoy your day


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Mr Scully, I think you are a fine Person Of the Day - as comprehab notes, it's always a pleasure to have you drop by the chat room.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Congrats, BScully! Great Choice!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Great person to talk to! Congrats BScully!


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

I think that after being asked to be the "ignored person of the day", it's only fitting that « MannyP Design » be the POD. 

You know that an online community is strong by seeing some of the veterans still there. Cheerful and good-natured even when we disagree, I really enjoy our little exchanges (and no, I'm not trying to get out of our little wager).


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Go Manny!  Have a great one, man.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AS, another grand and worthy nomination. MannyP and I have exchanged views on all sorts of topics, from disarmament to doxies, and I have always found his postings to be well written and astute. Kudos on YOUR day, mon ami.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Congratulations, MannyP -- I knew we wouldn't be able to ignore you for very long!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

You know, I've always been a person of extremes so, naturally, I would go from being the ignored person of the day to the PotD. Naturally, since it's a Friday I will offer a toast to ehMac with a nice glass of Crown and Seven (with a wedge of lime.)


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

After a very hectic few months this last week I have been able to spend some time on ehMac. I have just read through this entire Person of the Day thing. Very nice. Goes to show how many good folks there are around here. 

Today's nomination is also welcome. Congrats Manuel. Have a peaceful day.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Congrats Manny! I have enjoyed your posts, you have shown yourself to have a good sense of humour and your posts are also intelligent and thought out.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Cameo said:


> Congrats Manny! I have enjoyed your posts, you have shown yourself to have a good sense of humour and your posts are also intelligent and thought out.


I don't know about the intelligent part... but, thanks none the less.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

If anyone deserves the POD award it is you Manny. And your avatar has always been one of my faves. I'm basically voting for your looks here which is why I would be in trouble if a supermodel ever ran for government around here.

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Carex said:


> If anyone deserves the POD award it is you Manny. And your avatar has always been one of my faves. I'm basically voting for your looks here which is why I would be in trouble if a supermodel ever ran for government around here.
> 
> Keep up the good work!!


Thanks! I think that's the first time anyone's voted for me purely on "looks." I think I saw the Devil zip by in a parka mushing a pack of malamutes.

P.S. Speaking of avatars: I promised *Autopilot* an animated avatar several months ago -- I didn't forget. I just want to make sure it looks cool.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Enjoy your day Manny!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

« MannyP Design » said:


> P.S. Speaking of avatars: I promised *Autopilot* an animated avatar several months ago -- I didn't forget. I just want to make sure it looks cool.


Aw, thanks Manny! I didn'y want to bug you about it because I know you have a lot going on in your family life right now. Thanks for remembering! 

Enjoy your POD!

PS: I made this crappy avatar as a first effort in the meantime...


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

See, and thoughtful too. Hope you are enjoying your day.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Manny, congrats on your POD award! I love the pictures and the post you make--and your avatar has cost me a lot of time just starting at it trying to figure out when I will notice a skip--having noticed one yet...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Manny, you should post pics of you and Jack at the POD Award ceremony.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Congratulations Manny on your day.

Since it is early on Saturday morning, I would like to take the opportunity to nominate a person which I have the utmost respect for. I always look forward to reading this members intelligent, well thought out and balanced opinions.

I can't think of a more deserving POD than "used to be jwoodget".

Enjoy your day JW!!!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

UTBJ! Very deserving POD.. congrats! Enjoy your day as king.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

A little late for Manny's POD.

Congratulations Manny. Well deserved. I''ve always enjoyed your posts and I have a lot of respect for you. From your posts to your creative side with your profession. You do well at both. I look forward to the upcoming hockey season so the rivalry can begin (I know it's not your fault you like the Senators  )


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Jim,

Enjoy your day. Even though we may not see eye to eye on some subject matter, your posts are well written and well thought out. Have a good day.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I would like to nominate gwilikers for today's POD. Lots of funny, intelligent and has seemed to me to be a voice of reason. Keeps cool and calm and I have enjoyed his posts.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Cameo said:


> I would like to nominate gwilikers for today's POD. Lots of funny, intelligent and has seemed to me to be a voice of reason. Keeps cool and calm and I have enjoyed his posts.


It'll have to be tomorrow,  Used to be jWoodget is todays


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Cameo,

My posts may have thrown you off. Today is Jim's day (UTBJW). Tomorrow will be gwilikers day.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Both being fine candidates, I'm sure neither will mind if one wishes them both well!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I shall hold off on my praise of gwilikers until his day, for today we praise Jim. I would say he is the one person of whom I respect most on an academic and intellectual level here in ehMacLand. I learn something new in most of his postings, which is the mark of a fine teacher. Paix, mon ami, and enjoy YOUR day.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Congrats, Jim! Like many have said, your posts are very well written, and there is lots to be learned from them. Enjoy your day, you deserve it!

And to make sure I'm not late, congrats to the following POD, gwilikers!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry, I read through the posts but I missed something cause I didn't see Jim.
Sorry, wasn't trying to run over UTBJ because I have enjoyed his posts as well and think he deserves his day too. I am going back to read again and see where I missed.

Enjoy your day Jim. Lets hear lots of praise!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I saw Maxpowers post to Manny - that's where I missed. Should have gone further back.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

UTBJ - I agree that his posts are well written, informative and well thought out.
He seems to have a good grasp of what is going on in this world and his replies to heated posts are always clear and descriptive.

I hope that you enjoy your day Jim and Congrats.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Let me be the first to greet gwilikers to the spotlight as our POD. He is a fine person and an true example of what an honest and empathetic citizen of ehMacLand might be given his common sense. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

UTBJ!, what can I say - as your day comes to a close, no one is a more deserving POD. Always curious to see what you have to write.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Today I would like to nominate MacNutt as our POD. In my mind no one is more deserving. Congratulations MacNutt. Enjoy your day. And your new G5


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MP, gwilikers is just starting his day. So Macnutt's day shall have to wait until Monday.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

OOPS!! My mistake. Sorry gwwilikers.

It was early when I posted.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Which time zone are you in MP?


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Cool! Good thing I checked in, I nearly missed it!
Thanks for the nice words Dr. G, and Cameo, I appreciate them very much.
I was already having a good day, now I'm having a very good day!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

MaxPower said:


> OOPS!! My mistake. Sorry gwwilikers.
> 
> It was early when I posted.


It would be a mistake if this was the first time you had done this.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't think GW is offended so let's not make an issue. I think we are enjoying this thread, it is giving us a chance to say some of the things we are thinking about others here. It is a positive thing. I know it made my day and I think that it has brought a smile to the others as well. I missed someone because I saw someone else post late for someone and didn't go back further to read, if I had I wouldn't have missed. It was pointed out and I apologized as I certainly didn't want to miss UTBJ either. We get a little eager. And if someone posts a little late then oh well, not everyone can get here every day or on time, we have lives to live too. The thing is that person took a few minutes of his time to post a postive thought to a friend here.

In case no one has noticed, DR G is keeping a running tab on who has been POD so far and the dates. Check the first posting on this thread.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, this is a free flowing thread. I have no influence over it other than the initial "push" to get it started. I am not really keeping track of anything or anyone. Sort of like the Deist view of God as the clockmaker -- in that God makes the clock, winds it up, and lets it keep time on its own.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, I do find it amusing how many times certain people try and derail this thread.

I think that theAnalyst said it best a few post back


> My psychoanalytic notions tell me that there seems to be usurpers who feel that the Shag gang are left out of this thread.
> The nominations have traditionally been at midnight eastern standard time. The only exception to that unwritten rule, has been broken by the very people who asked for some decorum here. The shag gang are very worthy but seem to be suffering from a incestuous need for self- congratulations. As a professional, I believe that therapy is needed and a delicate but firm guiding reminder that ehmancers are a whole encompassing group.
> 
> Lest we want this thread to be on steaming pile of yuck, I propose that we follow the unwritten rules.


http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=278229&postcount=192


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Cameo said:


> In case no one has noticed, DR G is keeping a running tab on who has been POD so far and the dates. Check the first posting on this thread.


Actually, Chealion has been kind enough to update the thread every other day.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Kind of thought so after Dr G mentioned he wasn't. Thanks Chealion!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't think my trying to clear something that has to do with this thread is derailing it. I do not understand being referred to as an upsurper nor the quote "but seem to be suffering from a incestuous need for self- congratulations. As a professional, I believe that therapy is needed and a delicate but firm guiding reminder that ehmancers are a whole encompassing group." 

If you understand this then please open up another thread and explain it to me.
I do not wish to conciously derail any thread.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, TheAnalyst was making reference to "The shag gang", not our family in The Shang. So, fear not. Let us rejoice in the closing hours of gwillikers day in the spotlight. He would not want you to be viewed as an "upsurper" (i.e., one who noisely slurps one's soup) and you certainly are not a usurper. I have never known you to do anything but add some sunshine and joy to any and all postings of which you care to provide us with your "special grace" and friendship.

Still, back to this thread -- LONG LIVE gwillikers.............."long may his big jib draw" as we say here in Newfoundland and Labrador.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Cameo, to be honest, I'm not 100% sure I understand what theAnalyst wrote. I'll explain my interpretation of it.

(I'll likely get accused of derailing myself)...
First, I certainly was not directing my comments or theAnalyst comments at you.

When Dr. G suggested this topic, it was/is a good idea. What I liked was a thread that was free or rhetoric and politics. Praising a member each day is fine but brings up a dilemma. 
How do you keep cliques of only nominating who they know and praise people that may not be as prolific of posters but nevertheless very deserving and to add by their presence to ehmac?

So far, I find that it's been a good job. If you look at the list, you have new and longer term members, all generations of users, different backgrounds etc. A good mix.

At the same time, there has been an insular group that seems to want to nominate their "own" - I know that may bring some controversy writing that - I wish I could word it differently and hope this does not break the spirit of this thread. 

Also, to be quite honest, some of the people I have nominated were suggested to me - some because of the talks we have in the chat room - and these nominations, I do not know but shine in the way they conduct themselves here. I don't want people to feel as if I'm "taking over" the POD.

Now, another issue with the POD is that's it's not always clear who is the POD which leads to premature nominations/double nominations for a day and other little misunderstandings.

I'm not sure I know the best way to resolve this - I would like to see nominees from every corner of ehmac, not only the most vocal/prolific/loud/ etc...


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Sorry, since he had my post in quotation marks the first time posted I felt it was directed at me and didn't really understand the post, decided to just laugh it off the first time.

Anyhow, back on track - this is GW's day and he deserves it. I think he is a great person, he seems to know his mac stuff and is willing to help others. I have never read a derogatory post from him, he keeps his posting considerate and intelligent, but also with a sense of fun.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

AS - I guess we were posting at the same time here.

Sorry if I misunderstood your post - I did feel that it was directed at me as the first time it was posted it was.

I agree with your "How do you keep cliques of only nominating who they know and praise people that may not be as prolific of posters but nevertheless very deserving and to add by their presence to ehmac?" - the thing of it here is that you really cannot truthfully make comments about someone you don't know in any kind of way - they are deserving I am sure, but how can we truthfully make a positive comment about someone with whom we have never had a conversation with? Doesn't mean I wouldn't like to. I am sure there are many who are here and deserving, but I can only comment truthfully on those I know.
I think that we have to trust others who have had conversations with them to jump in and nominate them. I think it is natural to nominate those you know and enjoy and you want them to have their day as they have made you smile, or feel good etc.

I have missed a post and double nominated. I was corrected and went from there This was my fault as I did not read further back and I have apolgized as I certainly did not want to have the pods day ignored. If there was offense taken I would have been mortified at my mistake and been very public with my apology too.

I think that we just need to be patient if mistakes are made, try to insure that those deserving of their day are put forth and enjoy the thread.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Well, I've had a very good day, and now we're off to carb-out at our fave pasta restaurant. Yum.
Thanks again for the kind words. There's so many great folks here on ehMac.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Hope you had a great day gwilikers.

Sorry for jumping the gun earlier.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

comprehab said:


> It would be a mistake if this was the first time you had done this.


Give it a rest. People do make mistakes. I noticed mine and I apologized for it.



ArtistSeries said:


> At the same time, there has been an insular group that seems to want to nominate their "own" - I know that may bring some controversy writing that - I wish I could word it differently and hope this does not break the spirit of this thread.


It appears to me that the only ones guilty of nominating their "own" are the ones doing all of the complaining here. Every day the nominations come from either ArtistSeries. comprehab or Vexel. Or should we say the chat gang. If some one prematurely, by mistake nominates someone it is clearly pointed out by the chat gang. I am guilty on both ends of doing so as well.

Bottom line, this is a fun thread, intended to bring a smile to another's face for a day. It is not a competition to recognize your friends, nor is it a competition to see how many nominations your gang can do.

Let's just keep it friendly and fun and not turn this whole thing into another heated thread on ehMac.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

MaxPower said:


> Hope you had a great gwilikers.
> 
> Sorry for jumping the gun earlier.


No apology is necessary MaxPower.
I hope MacNutt will be around to take notice of his upcoming POD. I'll check in later to see. After I awake from my carb induced nap, that is.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MaxPower said:


> Let's just keep it friendly and fun and not turn this whole thing into another heated thread on ehMac.


In the spirit of keeping it fun, I would like to nominate a member whose posting I extremely enjoyed. True she has not posted here in awhile, but I do feel she has colourfully contributed to ehmac with her honests post.

That person is none other than Gretchen.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

I havent been here long enough to see a gretchen post, i've only heard about her honest demeanor. An honest poster is always appreciated. Congrats!


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MaxPower said:


> It appears to me that the only ones guilty of nominating their "own" are the ones doing all of the complaining here. Every day the nominations come from either ArtistSeries. comprehab or Vexel. Or should we say the chat gang.


Some Stats about the posts in this thread
Dr. G =69
Cameo =39
MaxPower =27
ArtistSeries =26
comprehab= 25
SINC =24
Vexel =21
AppleAuthority =20
andrewenterprise =14
iPetie =10
The Doug =5
Carex =5
gwillikers =5
Ena =4
RicktheChemist =4
« MannyP Design » =4
Chealion =3
ehMax =2
jfpoole =2
FeXL =2

Nominations I have made: harrydude, jfpoole, TheDoug, SINC(?*), Macaholic, RicktheChemist, MannyPDesign - Hardly my "own" MP, but all people I admire on ehmac.

How many are in the chat room on a regular basis? jfpoole - SINC and RicktheChemist do drop in from time to time.

* I think I was the first to congratulate SINC on his day - but he was nominated half a day early...

Person of the Day Recipients and if we wished them good cheer:
Cameo: MP
HarryDude: AS
Chealion: AS
AppleAuthority
Comprehab: AS
jfpoole: AS
Vexel: AS
ArtistSeries: -
ehMax: MP
TheDoug: AS, MP
macguy.nielsen
iPetie
Dr. G: MP, AS
Sinc: MP, AS
andrewenterprise
PosterBoy: MP
Macaholic: AS
Gerbill:
MaxPower: - 
RickTheChemist: AS
Brian Scully: AS
MannyP Design: AS MP
jwoodget: MP, AS
gwilikers: MP

Nominations by MaxPower:
ehmax (done a day early)
Sinc (done a day early)
and another early nomination....

But MP, if you prefer, we can name this tread the "Shang II" and talk of coffee, tea, food, doxies and wine drinking....


my apologies ahead of time for those about to take offence to the above.

And MaxPower, let's not get this into a heated debate - right?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Before this thread begins to derail any further, let's just keep it simple in terms of nominations and who is seemingly "controlling" this thread. We don't need the chat group and the Shang group as people here seem to refer to them having a turf war over a thread. We're all part of ehMac.

That said, keep it simple, nominate someone at the beginning of the day or something similar. There are 365 days in a year, so I think those deserving of the POD award will receive it, it just may not be today.

As it stands, the 18th will be Macnutt's day. The 19th, Gretchen's. Wherever she (he?[1]) may be.

1 - Someone told me Gretchen was actually a guy. It's the internet, it's quite plausible with a multitude of reasons.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Well, I think MacNutt deserves his day, he has earned it. Through all the flak sent his way he stands his ground proudly and his posts, even when heated have a sense of humour thrown in. This forum just would not be the same without him here. He has become an entity here and probably has the most mentioned name threaded through this forum. He has become unforgettable, and I do enjoy his posts. Enjoy your day MacNutt.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I agree with Cameo (aka Gracie). MacNutt and I have crossed swords (in a non-violent manner) and have broken bread (in a virtual sense). He too is entitled to his day.

I have to say that I never gave much thought to the nomination process when I started this thread. I just nominated Cameo and let it go at that, not knowing if anyone would even bother about this thread. It saddens me to see all this talk about cliques, interest groups, et al, and the bickering that is going on in this thread. All I shall add is that it was my hope to start a thread that would stake out a small part of ehMacLand that might be free of anger, and filled with praise for the persons with whom we share ehMac. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> 1 - Someone told me *Gretchen was [is] actually a guy.* It's the internet, it's quite plausible with a multitude of reasons.


so it was said by an ehmacer that sleeps with him


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice derailing yourself, there, chief!

...

Now to see if the androgynous Gretchen takes note of this honour...




Chealion said:


> Before this thread begins to derail any further, let's just keep it simple in terms of nominations and who is seemingly "controlling" this thread. We don't need the chat group and the Shang group as people here seem to refer to them having a turf war over a thread. We're all part of ehMac.
> 
> That said, keep it simple, nominate someone at the beginning of the day or something similar. There are 365 days in a year, so I think those deserving of the POD award will receive it, it just may not be today.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Cameo said:


> Well, I think MacNutt deserves his day, he has earned it. Through all the flak sent his way he stands his ground proudly and his posts, even when heated have a sense of humour thrown in. This forum just would not be the same without him here. He has become an entity here and probably has the most mentioned name threaded through this forum. He has become unforgettable, and I do enjoy his posts. Enjoy your day MacNutt.


Hear, hear, Cameo!

I smiled when I saw MacNutt had been nominated, as I knew many would question the action.

Gerry, sorry this is a day late, but I hope you had a stupendous Sunday. Good on ya, laddie!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

HowEver said:


> btw a little late but a big thanks to gwillikers who provided some old hardware at a nominal price that has helped me a lot.


Hey, good to hear it worked out well for you!  

As to today's POD, it's good to see MacNutt chosen. He is certainly one of ehMac's "characters", and I've enjoyed perusing many of the threads he's spiced up. The place just ain't the same when he's on hiatus. His good natured sarcasm has had me LMAO on many occasions.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Gretchen, congrats on POD.. it's always great to see you posting. Have a wonderful day! 

For the record.. I nominated 2 people  But, that's not what this is about. Not at all. Stop being silly!


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Ditto.... C'mon guys. This thread is to express our appreciation for having people positively among us, regardless of what they do, what they say, and how they overall act. MacNutt, "Shang People", early posters, etc., included. Think about it. When you are done, let's move on and never return to that brief heated conversation past.

--

MacNutt, great to see you were nominated. I do not understand half of the stuff you post (mostly because I've only been around here for a little while), but I can see that you have a great sense of humor, and interesting views on virtually everything. Congratulations, MacNutt!

--

Gretchen, I do not know you very well, but just like I do to all, I'd like to congratulate you for your POD award. Have a great day!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

AA - If you want funny, read Macnutt's posts about salmon - tipped missles at the beginning of the shang.

If you want to find out what gretchen is like then look for a thread called the mugshot thread and you should be able to develop an idea of what she is like.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Well I think the next natural nominee here is MacDoc. He keeps up on world events and keeps us informed as well as being around when help is needed
with their computer. He seems well read and I believe him to be well educated.
His posts are often equipped with research materials to prove his point.
Congrats Macdoc and I hope you enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc is the conscience many of us have lost..........somewhere.........somehow. You may not all agree with his views, or how he presents them, but he is genuine and is willing to stand behind his opinions. For that, I respect him as a friend and "landsman".


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

What, no good cheer for Gretchen? 
Today was her/his day - (thanks Chealion)

In-your-face and honest - she told it like it was. Intelligent and rather astute when it came to reviews of Apple products. She is the only reason I stayed on a little longer than expected. I hope she comes back and kicks serious a**.


----------



## Denjira (Jan 23, 2005)

I nominate ?ÅÂOÎÔˆ„Ô


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Gretchen was a hoot. But she disappeared! Maybe the paternity issue did her in? Or her bosses found her out and she was put into solitary. 

Hope you had a good day Gretch'n, wherever you are.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Okay, this thread is near being sent for detention, or a rest home, but I'll post anyway...

Gretchen, as I recall, was into the brat persona, but an interesting and smart brat. And I often enjoy that stuff. She/he made some salient points, and I wish she/he were still around. There needs to be limits, and maybe he/she crossed those limits, but overall I enjoyed those posts.

As for MacDoc, you only need to read the "Help/Troubleshooting" forum to see how valuable he is to ehMac. His political views are passionate and well thought out, and I admire his tenacity in heated debates. MacDoc is a thinker, and whether any of us agree with him or not, his input benefits the entire group.

Another no-brainer for POD. Good call Cameo.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

So is it macdoc today? I'm confusered. If so, I echo gwillikers sentiments about him. Very helpful/knowledgeable in the help and anything sections, well thought out and passionate posts in everything else. 

Good day to him.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

One has to respect a guy like MacDoc, even if his politics are wrong.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I would like to nominate Miss Gulch for the POD on the next day that is available. I think that we owe her this tribute, not because she is a fine person in her own right, but because she was denied access to our fine country.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> I would like to nominate Miss Gulch for the POD on the next day that is available. I think that we owe her this tribute, not because she is a fine person in her own right, but because she was denied access to our fine country.


Thank you, good doctor. Je suis finalement canadiene! I am honoured. (Notice I spelled honored it the Canadian way?) 

I would like to nominate BigDL as POD because of his kindly disposition.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

At the risk of sounding unpopular, Dr G, why not incorporate POD into the Shang?
To me, this thread has become quite farcical... 
What started as a good idea clearly needed some moderation - 
Dr G, you forgot this post: http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=284812&postcount=342
and would your nomination have anything to do with: 
http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=285059&postcount=36

(No offence intended towards you Miss Gulch)


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> (No offence intended towards you Miss Gulch)


None taken. I'm really just kidding around here, but some of you guys take this POD stuff *so seriously*.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Honestly...I cannot believe that people are getting so worked up about this POD thread! I think it's lovely. Anyone who has a problem with it should really just ignore the thread instead of trying to pick it apart. It's just a fun thread...leave it alone.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AS, as it is not my thread, it is not my call to make. I nominated Miss Gulch on the next free day available. As I said, maybe this should have been a People of the Day thread. Still, it's not my thread. I nominated Cameo to get it off the ground, and had it flopped after her nomination, then it would have gone out in a blaze of glory, given Cameo's charm, intelligence, and sense of fair-play. I have since nominated Miss Gulch.

I really don't see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Nor do I.
I don't participate, but c'mon guys, lay off!
POD is a great idea.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ErnstNL said:


> Nor do I.
> I don't participate, but c'mon guys, lay off!
> POD is a great idea.


Right you are ErnstNL.

Too bad some just don't grasp the concept, non?


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Since people are peeing in the hot tub, I'm getting out and staying out. The funny thing is, the people who didn't pee and defended the benefits of a clean hot tub, are now the most likely to be nominated next. So, all in all, things have gotten too goofy for me, even though I liked the original intent.

This thread is like our welfare system. Good intentions for a better experience, but no way for it to not be controversial and misused.

See ya in another thread. 

Oh, and sorry for not being able to hold it any longer.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ErnstNL, we should make Sinc and honorary Newfoundlander and Labradorian. He too has the common sense that you have displayed. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gwillikers, I see and understand your point. You shall be missed, but should you want to share some of your find self, come over to The Shang and have a free cup of tea or coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc. Paix, mon ami.

For the record, I don't regret starting this thread, but I do regret all the bickering that has evolved from this thread. This was never my intention. Que lastima.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> ErnstNL, we should make Sinc and honorary Newfoundlander and Labradorian. He too has the common sense that you have displayed. Paix, mes amis.


Dr. G, are you saying that only Newfoundlander and Labradorians have common sense?


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

gwiliker - we will enjoy your presence in other threads. Correct?


----------



## mamamac (Jul 5, 2005)

Gee Miss Gulch, this is your day n'est pas?

Congratulations !!!!    

So enjoyed your smooth and gracious way on another thread. 
I have been reminded of it on a few occassions and it led me 
to rise to another level. Thank you....... Have a beautiful day.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

(Only since 1949.)




ArtistSeries said:


> Dr. G, are you saying that only Newfoundlander and Labradorians have common sense?


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

mamamac said:


> Gee Miss Gulch, this is your day n'est pas?
> 
> Congratulations !!!!
> 
> ...


I think it's tomorow
http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=284812&postcount=342
Today is '?ÅÂOÎÔˆ„Ô"(?)


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

HowEver said:


> (Only since 1949.)


lol - thanks


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Yep, I do believe it is the day for MissGulch. Congrats, though I don't believe that I have spoken with her myself, her posts have been funny and I have had a chuckle, as I know others have too. It is nice to have an American view on subjects and I am glad to see that she doesn't seem to have taken any offence from some of the other threads on this forum. To me this shows that she takes people as they are and doesn't lump us all in one pot.

Have a day in the spolight - and one of our sayings here is - you go girl!


----------



## mamamac (Jul 5, 2005)

Woops! 

I should make a spreadsheet or something.

I don't know who is up for today - 
but will send a hug for you for your day.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

MissGulch is up for today - but your kindness is sure to be recognized mamamac.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Denjira said:


> I nominate ?ÅÂOÎÔˆ„Ô


Sorry whoever you are - or even if this was a serious nomination (then I am doubly sorry)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AS, re your question "Dr. G, are you saying that only Newfoundlander and Labradorians have common sense?", yes, many have common sense.........as do other people from other provinces.

However, today is Miss Gulch's day.........and it does not take much common sense to realize she is deserving of our praise and admiration. 

Give my regards to Broadway, Ms. G. Merci.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Can it be my day tomorrow?

I am a good person. 

Trust me on this.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Why not? But today is MissGulch's day, so lets bring a smile to her face.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

That's the spirit, Cameo. Let smiles and sunshine be brought forth for Miss G.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Yep, and we will just ignore those who cannot seem to ignore.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo the wise has spoken.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> I think it's tomorow
> http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=284812&postcount=342
> Today is '?ÅÂOÎÔˆ„Ô"(?)


Thank you, thank you. I am happy to be your monarch of the day, although '?ÅÂOÎÔˆ„Ô"(?) has been sending me rude personal messages, and doesn't want to share. What to do?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Miss G., you need not share your moment in the sun. There is enough to go around. Enjoy the rest of your day, for you have earned it with your comments here in ehMacLand.

Audentes fortuna juvat - Fortune favors the bold. (Virgil)


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Thank you, Dr.G, and my fellow ehMacers for the good wishes (and the whiff of power). 

I also like the Virgil quote and may steal it for a siggie. I wonder what he would say about fortune cookies.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Miss G., Carpe diem (Seize the Day) is my favorite expression, along with Excelsior (ever onward/upward). As for sayings, here are a few fit for the POD --

Omnium rerum principia parva sunt - Everything has a small beginning. (Cicero)

Optimus magister, bonus liber - The best teacher is a good book

Nullus est instar domus - There is no place like home

Nullum Gratuitum Prandium - There is no free lunch!

Being defeated is often a temporary condition. Giving up is what makes it permanent.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Dr. G said:


> I propose that we select a person each day to praise. This thread will thus be filled with only good things we feel and think about one of our own ehMacLanders.


What does the above have do to with the POD - bring it back to the Shang Dr.G --- please....

As you once stated


Dr.G said:


> Stay on topic, folks. This is xxx xxx moment in the sun


Vir sapit qui pauca loquitur. - 
non mihi, non tibi, sed nobis - 
Cave canem, te necet lingendo - 
Die dulci fruere


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MissGulch, Sit vis vobiscum.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AS, I said it before and I shall say it again, this is not my thread. Thus, I have no say in where it stays or moves. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> MissGulch, Sit vis vobiscum.


AS told me to sit in something. Was he being nasty?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

All it means is: "May the Force be with you".


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

SINC said:


> All it means is: "May the Force be with you".


HA HA HA HA. Indeed.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Or: Always wear your underwear?


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Mamamac is a new neighbour here and maybe today should be hers. So far she has shown herself to be a caring individual and has shown that she can let herself relax and join in on lighthearted fun. Yeah mamamac!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AS, am I translating this correctly???

Vir sapit qui pauca loquitur.That man is wise who talks little or know when to hold your tongue.
Non mihi, non tibi, sed nobis - Not for you, not for me, but for us.
Cave canem, te necet lingendo - Beware of the dog, he may lick you to death.
Die dulci freure - Have a nice day.

Pax tecum, my friend.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Has there been a Person of the DAy for a while? Who was it today? No one. Too much infighting I guess. 

For tomorrow, September 27, 2005 I would like to nominate draz as the POD. 

If you need to know why, read some of his/her posts and look at his/her avatar. This is a person that makes me laugh with an offbeat sense of humour almost everytime he/she posts!!


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

I agree! This guy/girl has a great sense of humor, and I enjoy every one of the posts by this person. Congrats draz!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

AA - I agree, draz has a knack for saying something hilarious with very few words. Few people can do it. Hope that you continue to post on the forum here draz and that this nomination puts a smile on your face. Congrats.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, kudos to you, draz, for being there to help us smile and take Life a bit less seriously.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Enjoy your day draz, and keep the fun going!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Who is next in line for a day of kudos and well-wishes????????


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Why Dr.G., I believe that would be Lotus.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Doug, now you are talking a real POD. Lotus has been one of whom I would call "the finer people" here in ehMacLand. Her integrity has been seen in many posts, as was her intelligence and wit. When she is around, Life becomes richer here in ehMacLand. When she is silent, it only makes "our heart grow fonder" of the moments she shares with us all.

Lotus, may you blossom to your fullest today. Paix.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ah, the fairest flower in ehMacland! Have a happy day lotus!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Very true, Sinc. Very true.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

It is such an honour to be nominated for POD, you may be sure that I shall relish every minute of my day. Thank you Doug, Dr.G and Sinc.

The friends we make at ehMac are keepers which reminds me of an e-mail I received.

KEEPERS

I grew up in the 40s/50s with practical parents. A mother, God love her, who washed aluminum foil after she cooked in it, the reused it. She was the original recycle queen, before they had a name for it...a father who was happier getting old shoes fixed then buying new ones. Their marriage was good, their dreams focused. Their best friends lived barely a wave away. I can see them now, Dad in trousers, tee shirt and Mom in a house dress, lawnmower in one hand, and dish-towel in the other. It was time for fixing things, a curtain rod, the kitchen radio, screen door, the oven door, the hem in a dress, things we keep

It was a way of life, and sometimes it made me crazy. All that re-fixing, eating, renewing, I wanted just once to be wasteful. Waste means affluence. Throwing things away meant you knew there'd always be more.

But then my mother died, and on that clear summer's night, in the warmth of the hospital room, I was stuck with pain of learning that sometimes there isn't any more.

Sometimes, what we care about most gets all used up and goes away...never to return. So...while we have it...it's best we love it...and care for it...and fix it when it's broken...and heal it when it's sick.

This is true for marriage...and old cars...and children with bad report cards...and dogs with bad hips...and aging parents...and old friends. We keep them because they are worth it.

There are just some things that make life important, like people we know who are special..and so, we keep them close!

The friends we have at ehMac are like stars...you don't always see them, but you know they are always there.

So after all that rambling I would like to nominate Heart as our next POD. He has been with us from the beginning and has contributed more than you may realize to this forum. Enjoy your day Heart.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Lotus, that is a very wonderful message. You are truly deserving. 

I need a tissue now damit.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

lotus said:


> The friends we have at ehMac are like stars...you don't always see them, but you know they are always there.


Spoken like the lady lotus is!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

lotus, what a touching message. You are poetry in motion. Paix, mon cher ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Putting the name of the person who is the POD in the title is a grand idea. Thanks to Sinc for thinking of it and for Chealion for acting upon this fine thought.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Dr.G. said:


> Putting the name of the person who is the POD in the title is a grand idea. Thanks to Sinc for thinking of it and for Chealion for acting upon this fine thought.


Great idea, but how do we accomplish this? I have nominated Heart for POD for Sept. 29, do I have to do anything or does his name just appear by Magic?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

lotus, I think Chealion is the one responsible for this sort of "magic".


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Correct you are Dr. G.!

Not to worry lotus, Chealion assures me he will change it when the time comes. And he is a man of his word.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc and Chealion -- two men of honor.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

That is a superb idea.

I'd like to extend my congratulations out to lotus as well. You are a fine poster, and make enjoyable reads. Congrats and enjoy your day!


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Yesterday my POD day was perfect, thanks to you all.

Today please let Heart know how much we appreciate his hard work in helping to make this forum the lovely place we call home.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

lotus, you have a genuine heart to praise Heart here in the POD. Still, as a literacy specialist, I am reading the name of "lotus" in the thread title..............so, TODAY is also YOUR day!!!!!!!! Another parade of praise is required...........maybe even a "cameo" appearance by the spirit of A.Stevenson????


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Enjoy your day Heart!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Congrats Heart on your Person of the Day award! Keep those podcasts rocking.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks to Chealion Heart will now take the throne and enjoy his special day. 

Dr.G, you never fail to amaze me. You remembered that Adlai Stevenson is one of my most admired persons. To this day I regret that he was not elected president and I honestly believe that he was a sacrificial lamb in being drafted to run before he had the opportunity for the country to realize what an honest, great man he was.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

lotus, Heart and Adlai Stevenson have a great many similarities -- they both earned your respect, they were both good administrators, they were both honest and deserving of praise. Sadly, Adlai is no longer with us.........but luckily Heart is among the living here in ehMacLand. 

Kudos to you, Heart, on YOUR day.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Congrats Heart! Enjoy your day.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Where are you Heart? Drop in and bathe in a sea of appreciation and congratulations!


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Heart seems to be MIA. Anyone have someone they would like to nominate for person of the day?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mrs. Furley would be a fine nominee. I have found her postings to be intelligent, balanced and without a trace of anger towards anyone. I know that whenever I see her unique icon, I make sure to read what she has to say. She has a calming effect upon most of us here in ehMacLand. So, if I am were able to make another nomination, she would be my nominee.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Mrs. Furley is a wonderful choice. Her Acts of Kindness thread was a favourite of mine.

Congratulations Mrs. Furley, may all your days be filled with warmth and kindness.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I agree, lotus. Her "Acts of Kindness" thread helps us all gain some perspective in our lives.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Mrs. Furley has shown herself to be kind and thoughtful and wise. Another wonderful choice for POD.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, selecting you and Mrs.F. were wise decisions...........put Ena and Sonal in between the two of you, with lotus as well, and you shall have the heart, soul and beauty of ehMacLand.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

I just happened to check in tonight to see what's new and was touched to see that the person of the day is...me! Wow, thanks so much - I feel very honoured! I am so happy that the Acts of Kindness have been enjoyed. I'll post some more soon... Thanks for mentioning it, Lotus.

Dr. G., thank you very much for nominating me. It made my day.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mrs.F., it was my honor. Knowing you has made my life a bit richer. Paix.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> Cameo, selecting you and Mrs.F. were wise decisions...........put Ena and Sonal in between the two of you, with lotus as well, and you shall have the heart, soul and beauty of ehMacLand.


...and I would be honoured to be included in such a fine group of women...


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> Mrs.F., it was my honor. Knowing you has made my life a bit richer. Paix.


Thank you...and the same to you!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mrs.F., the likes of you, Cameo, Ena, lotus and Sonal bring a balance and a sense of wholeness to our community. Without the five of you, ALL of us would be poorer. Having you join in our community "discussions" makes us all richer, in spirit and tranquility. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Well I don't know about the other gals, but I ( blushing) have a smile on my face.

Mrs Furley, I have enjoyed your posts and you would be the type of person that I would love to have as a neighbour and friend. Enjoy your day, it is deserving.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, the five of you are the five fingers of the gentle hand of kindness and friendship. Without all of you, we are that much less of a community. With all of you here, we are that much more, because of your influence upon us.

Then again, Mrs.F. has, in my opinion, the coolest icon.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, I like Mrs. F's icon as well and hope she enjoys her day.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I nominate Macspectrum. Michael and I agree on certain things, disagree on certain things, just as he does with others out there in ehMacLand. However, I think that he stands behind his opinions with sincerity, and for this, I think he is a worthy POD. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Good choice Dr. G.

While Michael and I do not agree on certain things, we still respect each other's views. At least when hell freezes over!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Be nice, Sinc. No throwing of sand in the sandbox.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

SINC said:


> Yep, I like Mrs. F's icon as well and hope she enjoys her day.


I like Mrs. F and her psychotic kitty too. But I wouldn't want to play with it.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr.G. said:


> I nominate Macspectrum. Michael and I agree on certain things, disagree on certain things, just as he does with others out there in ehMacLand. However, I think that he stands behind his opinions with sincerity, and for this, I think he is a worthy POD. Paix, mon ami.




A famous Groucho Marx line comes to mind about not wanting to be a member of a club wanting him to be a member.

I respectfully decline the nomination.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Michael, Groucho also said that since his son was half Jewish and half Christian, could he join a club that banned Jewish people and only go into the pool up to his waist??? 

Still, this is not a club, as such, just a show of respect for various people. Since your POD status has already ended, you cannot decline anything just now. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

I nominate MACSPECTRUM for the person of the day for providing the best advice of the day in the "Airing of Dirty Laundry" thread. Pure Genius. 

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=33703&page=1&pp=10


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Vandave said:


> I nominate MACSPECTRUM for the person of the day for providing the best advice of the day in the "Airing of Dirty Laundry" thread. Pure Genius.
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=33703&page=1&pp=10



Kudos, and therefore the nomination, must go to Accom and his infamous razor.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Michael, your day lasted four weeks. Kudos.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

it was just the ukrainian version of 'my day' following the old julian calendar


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Well, that explains it. We should make this four week period a Ukrainian-ehMacLand-Canadian holiday from here on out.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I nominate Dreambird. She has been a fine addition to the Shang family in particular, and to ehMacLand in general.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

This thread stepped out for a smoke and didn't come back for three years. Alien abduction?  

Dreambird is a fine choice Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Dreambird is a fine choice Dr. G." I agree, O-man, as are you. Paix.


----------

